# Racial Jokes !!!   Don't play if your a pussy !!



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2018)

I thought it would be fun to tell racist jokes to one another. If you?re offended then I suggest you don?t bother. This is simply for amusement as I?m not racist and every race is welcome to participate. Fuck I will even talk about white people too. Memes , jokes, whatever you got post it up .


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











^^ he is on to something lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2018)

There was a black guy, white guy, and a Mexican on a ship. The ship was sinking so the black guy said, ?quick throw off anything we don?t need.? The Mexican threw off tacos, the black guy threw off fried chicken and the white guy threw off the black guy and the Mexican.?
***


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2018)

skinny little white guy goes into an elevator, looks up and sees this HUGE black guy standing next to him. The big guy sees the little guy staring at him, looks down and says, ?7 feet tall, 350 pounds, 20-inch dick, 3 pounds left testicle, 3-pound right testicle, Turner Brown.?. The white man faints and falls to the floor. The big guy kneels down and brings him to, shaking him. The big guy asks? ?What?s wrong with you??. In a weak voice, the little guy says, ?What EXACTLY did you say to me??. The big dude says, ?I saw your curious look and figured I?d just give you the answers to the questions everyone always asks me. I?m 7 feet tall, I weigh 350 pounds, I have a 20-inch dick, my left testicle weighs 3 pounds, my right testicle weighs 3 pounds, and my name is Turner Brown.?. The small guy says, ?Turner Brown!? Sweet Jesus, I thought you said, ?Turn Around!!??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 19, 2018)

A Mexican and a black guy  are riding in car . who?s driving?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 20, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> A Mexican and a black guy  are riding in car . who?s driving?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



the police officer?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 21, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> the police officer?


Yep lOl


----------



## BadGas (Jul 21, 2018)

I love racial jokes.. don't give a shit if they rip on my race ..  someone else race.. as long as its fucking funny ... 

With that said ....



> [FONT=&quot]On the roof of a very tall building are four men; one is asian, one is mexican, one is black, and the last one is white. The asian walks to the ledge and says, "This is for all my people" and jumps off the roof. Next, the mexican walks to the ledge and also says, "This is for all my people" and then he jumps off the roof. Next is the black guy's turn. The black guy walks to the ledge and says, "This is for all my people" and then throws the white guy off the roof.[/FONT]


----------



## BadGas (Jul 21, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Where do you send Jewish kids with Attention Deficit Disorder? Concentration Camp![/FONT]


----------



## BadGas (Jul 21, 2018)

> Q: What's the difference between a naked white woman and a naked black woman?
> A: One is on the cover of Playboy and the other is on the cover of National Geographic.




check this one 



> A US Border Patrol Agent catches an illegal alien in the bushes right by the border fence, he pulls him out and says "Sorry, you know the law, you've got to go back across the border right now." The Mexican man pleads with them, "No, noooo Senor, I must stay in de USA! Pleeeze!" The Border Patrol Agent thinks to himself, I'm going to make it hard for him and says "Ok, I'll let you stay if you can use three english words in a sentence. The three words are 'green,' 'pink,' and 'yellow.'" The Mexican man thinks , then says, "Hmmm, okay. The phone, it went green, green, green. I pink it up and sez yellow?"


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 22, 2018)

Lol !! I got some more I need to post up.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> I thought it would be fun to tell racist jokes to one another. If you?re offended then I suggest you don?t bother. This is simply for amusement as I?m not racist and every race is welcome to participate. Fuck I will even talk about white people too. Memes , jokes, whatever you got post it up .



be careful there a few "guys" here that get offended very easily and they take everything literally.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 23, 2018)

Prince said:


> be careful there a few "guys" here that get offended very easily and they take everything literally.



Thats what?s wrong with America today. Those couple of ?guys? ruined the whole country.


----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 23, 2018)

these jokes ain't funny, ya their racist but not funny


----------



## BadGas (Jul 24, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> these jokes ain't funny, ya their racist but not funny



Nice of you to bless us with your unwanted opinion.. Thank you for your valuable input.. !

Funny Prince makes a post that some may be offended by the nature of this thread .. And you show up almost immediately after ... To share the above ^^^^ With us..

So glad to have you here making contributions .. Worthless pile of human flesh... Go find Charley & do what he does. You fit right in.. Or wait here.. im sure he'll be slithering along sooner or later.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2018)

A zebra gets killed by a crocodile while having a drink from a river.  The zebra ends up in front of heaven's gates and St. Peter welcomes him to heaven.  "Ah, one of God's blessed creatures!  Welcome to heaven!  I'm sure you may have some questions about life and the universe and I'll try to answer them as best I can."  The zebra says "I've always wondered if I'm a black zebra with white stripes or a white zebra with black stripes."  St. Peter says "Hmmm.  I really don't know!  Come on in and sooner or later God will find you and welcome you Himself."  So the zebra enters heaven.  After a few weeks of enjoying heaven a man walks up to the zebra and introduces himself as God.  "Hello, zebra!  Welcome to heaven!  I'm God.  St. Peter tells me you have a question for me."  "Okay, I've always wondered if I'm a black zebra with white stripes or a white zebra with black stripes."  God smiles at him, puts his hand on the zebra's head and says "You are what you are!" and walks away.  Now the zebra is even more confused.  Sometime later he sees St. Peter walking around on his break and asks him what God meant with his answer. St. Peter smiles, laughs a little and says "What God meant is you're a white zebra with black stripes.  If you were a black zebra with white stripes he would have said "You is what you is.""


----------



## Otto Brown (Jul 26, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Nice of you to bless us with your unwanted opinion.. Thank you for your valuable input.. !
> 
> Funny Prince makes a post that some may be offended by the nature of this thread .. And you show up almost immediately after ... To share the above ^^^^ With us..
> 
> So glad to have you here making contributions .. Worthless pile of human flesh... Go find Charley & do what he does. You fit right in.. Or wait here.. im sure he'll be slithering along sooner or later.




why do you have to act like an asshole ?  so your idea is the less traffic here the better?   everybody knows that you are jelly of charly, he's funny ,you are not, you stick your nose up princes asshole and call it a contribution. you do nothing for traffic here , that is probably why you whine so much.  I am thinking of not coming here anymore so I guess you win.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 28, 2018)

What do you call a bunch of white guys sitting on a bench?  The NBA


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 28, 2018)

What's white and fourteen inches long?  Absolutely nothing.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 29, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> What do you call a bunch of white guys sitting on a bench?  The NBA


Lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 29, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> why do you have to act like an asshole ?  so your idea is the less traffic here the better?   everybody knows that you are jelly of charly, he's funny ,you are not, you stick your nose up princes asshole and call it a contribution. you do nothing for traffic here , that is probably why you whine so much.  I am thinking of not coming here anymore so I guess you win.



who is this fag ^^^


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 29, 2018)

[h=4]8. What do a bungee jump and a hooker have in common?[/h][FONT=&quot]They?re both cheap, fast, and if the rubber breaks, you?re pretty much screwed.[/FONT]
[h=4]9. How are gay people like mice?[/h][FONT=&quot]They both hate pussies.[/FONT]
[h=4]10. What did one butt cheek say to the other?[/h][FONT=&quot]Together, we can stop this shit.[/FONT]


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 29, 2018)

14. How is tightrope walking like getting a blowjob from someone ugly?

If you want to enjoy either, you absolutely can?t look down.

15. What did one of the prostitute?s knees say to the other?

How come we spend so little time together?

16. What do you call two men fighting over a slut?

Tug-of-whore.

17. Why did the woman leave her husband after he spent all their money on a penis enlarger?

She just couldn?t take it any longer.

18. Why don?t little girls fart?

They don?t get assholes til they?re married.

19. What do you call an incestuous nephew?

An aunt-eater.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2018)

these jokes arent funny, and one of my best friends is a nigger so yes I'm a little offended


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 30, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> these jokes arent funny, and one of my best friends is a nigger so yes I'm a little offended



Hehe


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 30, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Why do niggs put their garbage out in clear plastic bags?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]So mexicans can window shop.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]***[/FONT]​


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 30, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]What do nigger kids get for Christmas?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Your bike.[/FONT]​


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 30, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]A nigger says to his doctor: ?Each time I have sex with a white girl my eyes hurt.?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]? Yes, you are probably allergic to pepper spray.[/FONT]​


----------



## roystone (Aug 9, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> A zebra gets killed by a crocodile while having a drink from a river.  The zebra ends up in front of heaven's gates and St. Peter welcomes him to heaven.  "Ah, one of God's blessed creatures!  Welcome to heaven!  I'm sure you may have some questions about life and the universe and I'll try to answer them as best I can."  The zebra says "I've always wondered if I'm a black zebra with white stripes or a white zebra with black stripes."  St. Peter says "Hmmm.  I really don't know!  Come on in and sooner or later God will find you and welcome you Himself."  So the zebra enters heaven.  After a few weeks of enjoying heaven a man walks up to the zebra and introduces himself as God.  "Hello, zebra!  Welcome to heaven!  I'm God.  St. Peter tells me you have a question for me."  "Okay, I've always wondered if I'm a black zebra with white stripes or a white zebra with black stripes."  God smiles at him, puts his hand on the zebra's head and says "You are what you are!" and walks away.  Now the zebra is even more confused.  Sometime later he sees St. Peter walking around on his break and asks him what God meant with his answer. St. Peter smiles, laughs a little and says "What God meant is you're a white zebra with black stripes.  If you were a black zebra with white stripes he would have said "You is what you is.""


Good one!


----------



## BadGas (Aug 13, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> A zebra gets killed by a crocodile while having a drink from a river.  The zebra ends up in front of heaven's gates and St. Peter welcomes him to heaven.  "Ah, one of God's blessed creatures!  Welcome to heaven!  I'm sure you may have some questions about life and the universe and I'll try to answer them as best I can."  The zebra says "I've always wondered if I'm a black zebra with white stripes or a white zebra with black stripes."  St. Peter says "Hmmm.  I really don't know!  Come on in and sooner or later God will find you and welcome you Himself."  So the zebra enters heaven.  After a few weeks of enjoying heaven a man walks up to the zebra and introduces himself as God.  "Hello, zebra!  Welcome to heaven!  I'm God.  St. Peter tells me you have a question for me."  "Okay, I've always wondered if I'm a black zebra with white stripes or a white zebra with black stripes."  God smiles at him, puts his hand on the zebra's head and says "You are what you are!" and walks away.  Now the zebra is even more confused.  Sometime later he sees St. Peter walking around on his break and asks him what God meant with his answer. St. Peter smiles, laughs a little and says "What God meant is you're a white zebra with black stripes.  If you were a black zebra with white stripes he would have said "You is what you is.""



lmao.. hahaha..


----------



## BadGas (Aug 13, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> why do you have to act like an asshole ?  so your idea is the less traffic here the better?   everybody knows that you are jelly of charly, he's funny ,you are not, you stick your nose up princes asshole and call it a contribution. you do nothing for traffic here , that is probably why you whine so much.  I am thinking of not coming here anymore so I guess you win.



The above statement just shows your true ignorance .. otherwise you'd know that there are zero conservative's on planet earth that would ever be "jelly" of any left wing libtard, especially Charley.

And the whole sticking my nose up princes ass.. That card got played out by Charley.. So who the "F" are you to show up and replay "his" card. 

I'm just wondering ... When will you have something creative to say, that you actually thought of, yourself.. ??? 

I'll give it to Charley.. At least the man could think for himself... though we disagree on almost everything. 

If you don't like me or my posts or my responses, or anyone's for that matter, don't reply to them if you think it will lead to your feelings being hurt .. 

Please and Thank You.


----------



## BadGas (Aug 13, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> What do you call a bunch of white guys sitting on a bench?  The NBA





Zaphod said:


> What's white and fourteen inches long?  Absolutely nothing.



All 100% true.. LOL .. 

I was walking down the street last week, punched a white guy, and got arrested for assault. 

After I got out, I was walking down the street, punched a black guy, and got arrested for impersonating a police officer.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 13, 2018)

why did the fish see a doctor, he was feeling eel.


----------



## BadGas (Aug 13, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> why did the fish see a doctor, he was feeling eel.



Not racist.. but funny and for all ages..


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 14, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Not racist.. but funny and for all ages..


what do you mean, I fucking hate fish!


----------



## BadGas (Aug 14, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> what do you mean, I fucking hate fish!



lmao.. reminded of this old one:

What is the difference between a piano and a fish? 
You can tune a piano but you cannot tuna fish.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 15, 2018)

How many dead hookers does it take to change a lightbulb in the basement?

I don't know, yet.  So far five isn't enough.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 18, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]What is the difference between a disaster and a catastrophe?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]? It is a disaster if a ship with niggers sink.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]? It is a catastrophe if they have learned how to swim.[/FONT]​


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 18, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Why are niggers always buried 12 feet deep?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Deep down they?re good people.[/FONT]​


----------



## Boslad (Sep 25, 2018)

A black, a Mexican and a Jew walk into a bar.
The bartender says "Get the fuck out of here!"


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2018)

How many cops does it take to change a light bulb? One, unless it's a black bulb, then he'll call for backup! ​


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2018)

charley said:


> How many cops does it take to change a light bulb? One, unless it's a black bulb, then he'll call for backup! ​


why did the coffee file a police report? it got mugged


----------

